# Heat pressing neck tag inside Gildan Hoodies



## CJsBudgetBuys (Aug 3, 2016)

I have some G185 Gildan hoodies that are 50/50 (Cotton/poly) heavy blend. I noticed that the inside of the hoodie feels more like a fleece (soft and fluffy) material as opposed to the exterior feel which is how a typical 50/50 blend feels (flat like a typical 50/50 t shirt would feel). I just ordered some goof proof transfer express heat transfers from Transfer Express for the neck tag and will be pressing them on the inside of the hoodies. 

My concern is, will the heat transfers adhere well to the interior fabric which feels soft and fluffy almost like fleece? I'm afraid it will easily crack, peel, or even fall off after washing because of how the fabric appears and feels (on the inside of the hoodie): soft and fleece-like, even though it says 50/50.

Anyone heat pressing tag-less logos/shirt information to this kind of hoodie on this kind of fabric? How is the durability and longevity of plastisol ink transfers on this kind of material (soft/fluffy/fleece-like interior)?


----------



## jlidesigns (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi CJ, I have had some experience doing the very same thing you are attempting to do. I will tell you that the heat press does cause that fabric to flatten down. I have a CHE-2400Q heat press, and it has 3 interchangeable platens. There is one for sleeves that is long and narrow. I just split the garment and did the very end so that there was only a small portion of the hoodie being pressed. It worked really good. I did prepress the garment first for about 3 seconds to flatten that area. Then I applied my cold peel with adhesive transfers. Worked really well and held up ok considering the fiber. I got the transfers from First Edition Screenprinting. The hot peel ones did not work for this project, but the cold peel did. Hope that helps you.
Janet


----------



## CJsBudgetBuys (Aug 3, 2016)

Janet, when the heat press caused the fabric to flatten, does it stay like that even after you wash the garment or did it return to its normal state after washing?

What happened with the hot peel? Why was it bad? Did you get peeling/cracking/flaking?

I have a small cap press from Stahls that I will use for the neck tag so the heat press will only cover a small portion of the sweatshirt (mainly in the neck tag area). I also have some pillows that I can try using to avoid "flattening" unnecessary parts of the shirt.

I do have hot peel transfers right now, and the print company told me that it will work fine for this application. I will do some test presses to see how it turns out though.

But I'm interested to know if the flattened area actually returned to the pre-pressed state after a wash, or even after some time after you pressed it.

Thanks for your reply and sharing your experience.


----------



## jlidesigns (Jul 11, 2016)

The flattened area fluffed a bit after wash, but not as much as it was. I used the cold peel because of the fiber I was going on...they recommended that I needed the extra adhesive to help hold well on that fabric. The hot peel soaks into the garment a bit more, and therefore would not have held up as well on this type of fabric. First Editions hot peel does not have adhesives added, therefore gets more flush to the shirt. Going on the fleece I knew it would be an issue. I do know that the goof proof you have has adhesives added though, so you might be ok on what you are doing. Bottom line is you have to test it out and see what you get on your particular garment. The ones I did held up fine. I have been really happy with both the hot peel and cold peel...just know it all depends on what I am going on as to which one I need to use. Hope this helps!


----------

